
Ebola Is Now a Disease We Can Treat - muriithi
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ebola-is-now-a-disease-we-can-treat-how-a-cure-emerged-from-a-war-zone-11572446873?mod=rsswn
======
baxtr
Clever strategy

 _Dr. Muyembe set out on his path to an Ebola treatment during the 1995
outbreak. He transferred blood from five survivors to eight patients, hoping
that the antibodies that kept some people alive would keep others from dying.
Seven of the patients who received the blood transfusion recovered._

~~~
akiselev
I wonder what an Ethics Review Board would have to say about this...

~~~
baldfat
Well lets see? It had a 90% death rate as a disease I would gladly give,
receive or beg for it for myself or my child.

~~~
Iv
Note that the survivability of Ebola is much higher if you are in an hospital.
Basically, if you have access to IV hydration.

------
COGlory
Worth pointing out that there are two Ebola vaccines on the market. One is a
recombinant vesticular stomavirus, VSV-EBOV, that was engineered to express an
Ebola glycoprotein. It was found to be reliably efficient up to 5 days before
infection in macaques. It requires only one dose to be effective, because the
VSV will replicate in the host to some degree (asymptomatically) and produce a
strong immune response.

There is also another 2-dose vaccine that is actually being distributed. I
don't know much about it, but requiring a second dose likely means it's a
protein fragment or attenuated Ebola virus, likely making it more heat stable
and actually easier to distribute. Compliance is an issue, but it has proven
effective in ring vaccination usage (vaccination of those around people who
have contracted the disease).

There's also been some initiative to grow human Ebola antibodies in crops and
distribute those as well.

As usual, the primary challenge to stopping Ebola spread is the political and
social climate in the war torn DRC.

------
est
What happened to the Chinese scientist who developed the Ebola cure ZMapp?

[https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/ebola-henipah-
china-...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/ebola-henipah-
china-1.5232674)

~~~
capableweb
This seems to be the latest news on it:

> In August 2019, the Democratic Republic of the Congo’s national health
> authorities, the World Health Organization, and the National Institutes of
> Health announced that they would stop using ZMapp, along with all other
> Ebola treatments except REGN-EB3 and mAb114, in their ongoing clinical
> trials, citing the higher mortality rates of patients not treated with REGN-
> EB3 and mAb114

From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZMapp#Use_during_the_2014%E2%8...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZMapp#Use_during_the_2014%E2%80%9316_Ebola_outbreak_in_West_Africa)

So seems it's just used in some cases today.

------
adventured
[https://outline.com/zXFSvv](https://outline.com/zXFSvv)

~~~
qwerty456127
Thanks! By the way, if somebody happens to know a Python (or whatever)
library/example which can do a job similar to what Outline does extracting and
tidying pure content from a web page - let me know please. I don't plan any
mass-scraping, just want to save some stuff for myself for offline reading.

~~~
franey
I've used this wrapper[0] for Firefox's reader mode[1], and it worked well:

[0] [https://www.npmjs.com/package/readability-
wrapper](https://www.npmjs.com/package/readability-wrapper)

[1]
[https://github.com/mozilla/readability](https://github.com/mozilla/readability)

------
billfruit
There was some news regarding the use of malariotherapy for Ebola, indicating
some promise, from couple of years ago. Did not hear any more about it since
then.

------
dielll
paywall

------
justboxing
Paywall.

~~~
windsurfer
Just clear your site cookies and refresh.

~~~
rb808
which one lol. My browser says its using 243, just incredible.

~~~
windsurfer
On Firefox I just had to clear the *.wsj.com cookies and then refresh.

~~~
gpm
Also on firefox, right click "open in new private window" worked... but I
don't think it always does. Maybe something to do with my ip address?

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Recently some sites are using HTML5 client-side storage for their paywalls,
not just cookies. Forget Me for Chrome seems to get them all, though.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/forget-me-clean-
hi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/forget-me-clean-
history-c/gekpdemielcmiiiackmeoppdgaggjgda)

~~~
latchkey
Also. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clear-
session/maej...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clear-
session/maejjihldgmkjlfmgpgoebepjchengka?hl=en)

